# Tesla Recalls 345 Roadsters



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Recall is for rear hub flange bolts that may be under-torque.

More...


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Welp there goes any chance for profitability.

Glad they got bailed out by the government already


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

2 hours to tighten hub bolts? LOL! (WTF)

Tesla was in trouble long before this happened for other reasons, like transmission, and door sills IMO. It is good that the recall hopefully happened before the cars started falling apart on the road, but I agree this news is not helpful.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> 2 hours to tighten hub bolts? LOL! (WTF)
> 
> Tesla was in trouble long before this happened for other reasons, like transmission, and door sills IMO. It is good that the recall hopefully happened before the cars started falling apart on the road, but I agree this news is not helpful.


They've been in trouble ever since Munk joined with his payroll.

Recalls are unbelievably costly for any company, no matter how minor the recall. I'm sure this has destroyed the 0.5% profit margin that Munk's mismanagement allowed them before.

Time to siphon off some DOE funds!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You do know that Daimler just bought into Tesla, (around 10% I think)? Tesla will be fine, recalls are part of auto manufacturing, especially on a brand new vehicle. If this is all they have to deal with it's pretty minor.


> This has nothing to do with Tesla's powertrain or intellectual property, it's an issue with the Lotus assembly line that builds the Roadster. Lotus is also recalling vehicles.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> You do know that Daimler just bought into Tesla, (around 10% I think)? Tesla will be fine, recalls are part of auto manufacturing, especially on a brand new vehicle. If this is all they have to deal with it's pretty minor.


Yes... because Chrysler was fine after Daimler bought into it.

Tesla will be fine, maybe. Only because they're already being bailed out.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Taking a loan is not the same as being bailed out, unless they don't pay it back. Time will tell. The point is that this recall, which seems to be Lotus's fault, will not cause Tesla major problems. Lotus may actually be on the hook for the costs.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Taking a loan is not the same as being bailed out, unless they don't pay it back. Time will tell. The point is that this recall, which seems to be Lotus's fault, will not cause Tesla major problems. Lotus may actually be on the hook for the costs.


How is that lotus's fault exactly?
I'm sure the bodies and parts are assembled here, likely not shipped ready for drop in only the electrical components.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you not read the quote?


> This has nothing to do with Tesla's powertrain or intellectual property, *it's an issue with the* *Lotus assembly line that builds the Roadster*. *Lotus is also recalling vehicles*.


 Lotus is recalling some Exige's for the same problem.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Did you not read the quote? Lotus is recalling some Exige's for the same problem.


My mistake I somehow missed that... carry on


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Tech, did you just admit to making a mistake?

Just rippin' on ya..


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Tech, did you just admit to making a mistake?
> 
> Just rippin' on ya..


I did I did... happens


----------

